# MS Office 2008 crashes at startup



## Flomot27 (Mar 17, 2011)

When I opened Word in Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac for the first time on my new computer, a PowerBook G4 using OS X 10.5.8, a message said update 12.1.1. needed to be downloaded, so I did that. When I then tried to open Word, a message said that the files for New Times Roman and Trebuchet were corrupted. It continued loading, showed a blank document, but then crashed after about 3 seconds with the message: "Microsoft Word has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." When I opened Excel, it first told me that there was not enough memory, then that "Microsoft Excel has encountered a problem and needs to close." The same happened upon opening PowerPoint (crashed and showed the same message).
After searching the Internet for help, I
1. Removed the 2 fonts said to be corrupted
2. Repaired permissions several times with & without restarts afterwards
3. Tried to change MicrosoftComponentPlugin
4. Downloaded 12.1.1 a second time
5. Tried adding a new User & opening Word in the new account
6. Tried opening Word holding down the Shift key
and a number of other things, all of which did not work. 
This seems quite hopeless. At least, there is nothing else I can think of to do. Any help you can give will be much appreciated. Below is the Microsoft Word Error Report info. Thanks for your help!. 

Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2011-03-17 02:24:00 -0500
Application Name: Microsoft Word
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Word
Application Signature: MSWD
Application Version: 12.1.0.080409
Crashed Module Name: MicrosoftComponentPlugin
Crashed Module Version: unknown
Crashed Module Offset: 0x0017cf14
Blame Module Name: MicrosoftComponentPlugin
Blame Module Version: unknown
Blame Module Offset: 0x0017cf14
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409 


Thread 0 crashed:

# 1 0x016f4f14 in _McpCreateScriptMenu + 0x0000013C (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0017cf14)
# 2 0x016f4f08 in _McpCreateScriptMenu + 0x00000130 (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0017cf08)
# 3 0x016f4a48 in _McpDestroyScriptMenu + 0x0000217C (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0017ca48)
# 4 0x016f4d84 in _McpDestroyScriptMenu + 0x000024B8 (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0017cd84)
# 5 0x016f4e34 in _McpCreateScriptMenu + 0x0000005C (MicrosoftComponentPlugin + 0x0017ce34)
# 6 0x00b0269c in _wdGetApplicationObject + 0x003BDB34 (Microsoft Word + 0x00b0169c)
# 7 0x027399ac in __WlmMain + 0x00000050 (MicrosoftOffice + 0x004dc9ac)
# 8 0x00ae6bf8 in _wdGetApplicationObject + 0x003A2090 (Microsoft Word + 0x00ae5bf8)
# 9 0x00002f60 in __mh_execute_header + 0x00001F60 (Microsoft Word + 0x00001f60)
# 10 0x00002c64 in __mh_execute_header + 0x00001C64 (Microsoft Word + 0x00001c64)
# 11 0xfffffffe in ( + 0x00000000)

PPC Thread State:
srr0: 0x016f4f14 srr1: 0x0200f030 vrsave: 0x00000000
xer: 0x00000007 lr: 0x016f4f08 ctr: 0x04c86590 mq:0x00000000
r0: 0x016f4f08 r1: 0xbffff490 r2: 0x00000000 r3:0x06ee3e7c
r4: 0x00000000 r5: 0xbffff578 r6: 0x00000001 r7:0x00000001
r8: 0x12bfc080 r9: 0x007a4cf0 r10: 0x0a521004 r11:0x06ee4d04
r12: 0x04c86590 r13: 0x00000000 r14: 0x00000000 r15:0x00000000
r16: 0x00000000 r17: 0x00000000 r18: 0x00000000 r19:0x00000000
r20: 0x00000000 r21: 0x00000000 r22: 0x00000000 r23:0xbffff788
r24: 0x12be2eac r25: 0x00000001 r26: 0x12be2ea8 r27:0x00000002
r28: 0xbffff578 r29: 0x00000000 r30: 0xbffff4cc r31:0x016f4928


Thread 1:

# 1 0x04c85378 in _mach_wait_until + 0x00000008 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x00001378)
# 2 0x04d106f0 in _nanosleep + 0x00000148 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x0008c6f0)
# 3 0x04d274c8 in _sleep + 0x00000048 (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000a34c8)
# 4 0x01f4d000 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000A8C (merp + 0x00003000)
# 5 0x01f4c6e8 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000174 (merp + 0x000026e8)
# 6 0x01f4c7b4 in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000240 (merp + 0x000027b4)
# 7 0x01f4d1bc in _MerpCreateSession + 0x00000C48 (merp + 0x000031bc)
# 8 0x04cc70c4 in __pthread_start + 0x0000013C (libSystem.B.dylib + 0x000430c4)

PPC Thread State:
srr0: 0x04c85378 srr1: 0x0000f030 vrsave: 0x00000000
xer: 0x00000004 lr: 0x04d106f0 ctr: 0x04c85370 mq:0x00000000
r0: 0xffffffa6 r1: 0xf0080880 r2: 0x00000000 r3:0x00000017
r4: 0x6db5a894 r5: 0x00000000 r6: 0x00000000 r7:0x00000000
r8: 0xee6b2800 r9: 0x00000000 r10: 0x00000000 r11:0x04e2c6c4
r12: 0x04c85370 r13: 0x00000000 r14: 0x00000000 r15:0x00000000
r16: 0x00000000 r17: 0x00000000 r18: 0x00000000 r19:0x00000000
r20: 0x00000907 r21: 0x00000002 r22: 0xf0080e78 r23:0x00000001
r24: 0x00000000 r25: 0x04e305b8 r26: 0xf0080930 r27:0x04e305b8
r28: 0x00000017 r29: 0x6db5a894 r30: 0x00000000 r31:0x04d105b8


Loaded modules:

0: Microsoft Word (12.1.0.080409 Reg=en Loc=0x0409): /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Word
1: MicrosoftComponentPlugin: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/12/MicrosoftComponentPlugin
2: Netlib: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/Netlib.framework/Versions/12/Netlib
3: StdUrlMoniker: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/StdUrlMoniker.framework/Versions/12/StdUrlMoniker
4: MicrosoftOLE: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MicrosoftOLE.framework/Versions/12/MicrosoftOLE
5: MicrosoftOLEAutomation: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MicrosoftOLEAutomation.framework/Versions/12/MicrosoftOLEAutomation
6: Carbon: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
7: QuickTime: /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
8: MSLS3: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MSLS3.framework/Versions/12/MSLS3
9: merp: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/merp.framework/Versions/12/merp
10: MSXML: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MSXML.framework/Versions/12/MSXML
11: PowerPlantCore: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/PowerPlantCore.framework/Versions/12/PowerPlantCore
12: MicrosoftOffice: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MicrosoftOffice.framework/Versions/12/MicrosoftOffice
13: PowerPlant: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/PowerPlant.framework/Versions/12/PowerPlant
14: OfficeArt: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/OfficeArt.framework/Versions/12/OfficeArt
15: MicrosoftOleo: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MicrosoftOleo.framework/Versions/12/MicrosoftOleo
16: SmartArt: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/SmartArt.framework/Versions/12/SmartArt
17: MicrosoftChartPlugin: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/MicrosoftChartPlugin.framework/Versions/12/MicrosoftChartPlugin
18: libstdc++.6.dylib: /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
19: libgcc_s.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
20: libSystem.B.dylib: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
21: Foundation: /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
22: AppKit: /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
23: IOKit: /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
24: SystemConfiguration: /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
25: AGL: /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
26: OpenGL: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
27: Security: /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
28: ApplicationServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
29: CoreServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
30: CoreFoundation: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
31: libz.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
32: libicucore.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
33: libobjc.A.dylib: /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
34: libxml2.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
35: CFNetwork: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
36: libauto.dylib: /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
37: libmathCommon.A.dylib: /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
38: libsqlite3.0.dylib: /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
39: libresolv.9.dylib: /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
40: CarbonCore: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
41: Metadata: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
42: OSServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
43: SearchKit: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
44: AE: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
45: LaunchServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
46: DictionaryServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
47: DiskArbitration: /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
48: libbsm.dylib: /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
49: libxslt.1.dylib: /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
50: AudioToolbox: /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
51: AudioUnit: /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
52: CoreData: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
53: DesktopServicesPriv: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
54: HIToolbox: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
55: QuartzCore: /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
56: SpeechRecognition: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
57: CoreUI: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
58: CoreAudio: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
59: ATS: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
60: ColorSync: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
61: CoreGraphics: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
62: CoreText: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
63: HIServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
64: ImageIO: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
65: LangAnalysis: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
66: QD: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
67: SpeechSynthesis: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
68: libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib: /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
69: Accelerate: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
70: vImage: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
71: vecLib: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
72: libvMisc.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
73: libvDSP.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
74: libBLAS.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
75: libLAPACK.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
76: libJPEG.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
77: libTIFF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
78: libGIF.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
79: libPng.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
80: libRadiance.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
81: libcups.2.dylib: /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
82: vecLib: /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
83: InstallServer: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InstallServer.framework/Versions/A/InstallServer
84: CarbonSound: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
85: libGLImage.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
86: libffi.dylib: /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
87: CoreVideo: /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
88: libGLU.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
89: libGL.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
90: libGLProgrammability.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
91: CommonPanels: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
92: Help: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
93: HTMLRendering: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
94: ImageCapture: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
95: Ink: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
96: NavigationServices: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
97: OpenScripting: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
98: SecurityHI: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
99: Cocoa: /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
100: OpenTransport: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OpenTransport.framework/OpenTransport
101: libRIP.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
102: libCSync.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
103: RawCamera (474 Reg=English Loc=0x0000): /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
104: libCGATS.A.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
105: ATSHI.dylib: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
106: Shortcut: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
107: HelpData: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
108: libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libTraditionalChineseConverter.dylib
109: libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libSimplifiedChineseConverter.dylib
110: libJapaneseConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libJapaneseConverter.dylib
111: libKoreanConverter.dylib: /System/Library/CoreServices/Encodings/libKoreanConverter.dylib
112: SecurityInterface: /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
113: SecurityFoundation: /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
114: EntourageCore: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Office/EntourageCore.framework/EntourageCore
115: EntourageLegacy: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Office/EntourageLegacy.framework/EntourageLegacy
116: Kerberos: /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
117: Print: /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
118: PrintCore: /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore

Operating System Information
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.5.8 (Build 9L31a)
CPU: G4 (7450), Number: 1, Speed: 999 MHz
gestaltPhysicalRAMSize err = 0, result = 512 MB
gestaltSystemVersion err = 0, result = 0x1058
Screen: 1440 x 900, depth = 32, ltbr = 0, 0, 900, 1440

Microsoft Application Information:
Error Reporting UUID: DEF30D86-9353-400D-82D7-A37279EC9C65
Time from launch: 0 hours, 1 minutes, 12 seconds
Total errors on this client: 38


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you tried installing the latest update?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=ad1b1984-b2b2-49b3-a1dd-385b77d9248a


----------



## Flomot27 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dear Headrush,
No, I hadn't, because I was afraid that, if I started with something that was goofed up, it would only get worse. However, at your suggestion, I did so, and sure enough, it got more goofed up. So here I am, back where I started, with the same message that seems to imply that there is something wrong with the MicrosoftComponentPlugin. Have you any other ideas of what I can try?
Thanks, Flomot27


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How is it more goofed up if same problem? 

Can you try removing the following files in your user directory:

```
~/Library/Preferences/com.microsoft.Excel.plist
~/Library/Preferences/com.microsoft.office.plist
~/Library/Preferences/com.microsoft.Word.plist
~/Library/Preferences/Microsoft/Office 2008/Microsoft Office 2008 Settings.plist
```
and also this file

```
/Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Office/OfficePID.plist
```
If that doesn't help I would suggest completely removing MSOffice. 
You have to use the "uninstaller" */Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Additional Tools/Remove Office/*

An even better option to remove MSOffice would be to get the free program *AppCleaner* @ http://www.freemacsoft.net/AppCleaner/ and it should remove all those files for you.


----------

